# Is rice okay for hedgies?



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! I'm thinking of switching foods for Teddy, I've food an outstanding food but it contains rice...I wasn't sure if rice is okay for them so is it?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, rice is fine!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Brown rice has lots of fiber and helps the digestive system, too.  I've been making a recipe for meatballs for Milly and I'm going to include brown rice in it.


----------

